# New/Used Ambulances



## svfd21emt (May 18, 2011)

Within the next year my department will be starting to look at new/used ambulances to replace one of the two that we have. Im just curious what your thought are on certain ambulances.

What kind of ambulance would you recommend?
Would you buy a new or used one?
What year?
If you were to "spec" one out, what features would you make sure were included on the rig?
How big of an ambulance would you get?
How much storage space would you recommend?

Just want your thoughts.

Also any other information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 18, 2011)

svfd21emt said:


> What kind of ambulance would you recommend?


Depends on the service area and mission. I don't need the same things in an urban dialysis truck that I need in a CCT unit.



svfd21emt said:


> Would you buy a new or used one?


New if I could swing it, defintely not more than a year or so old.



svfd21emt said:


> What year?


See above



svfd21emt said:


> If you were to "spec" one out, what features would you make sure were included on the rig?


The ability to sit at cotside in a front-facing seat and have everything commonly needed within reach. Bench and CPR seats=Death.



svfd21emt said:


> How big of an ambulance would you get?


I would seriously consider a Sprinter. Fuel's not getting any cheaper. Stay far away from medium-duties. Expensive and the "last longer" promise doesn't bear fruit.



svfd21emt said:


> How much storage space would you recommend?


How much do you carry?


----------



## cruiseforever (May 19, 2011)

svfd21emt said:


> Within the next year my department will be starting to look at new/used ambulances to replace one of the two that we have. Im just curious what your thought are on certain ambulances.
> 
> If you have a box and it is good shape.  Put a new chassis under it.  We have remounted some of our boxes 2-3 times.  It saves big bucks.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2011)

> If you were to "spec" one out, what features would you make sure were included on the rig?



Cupholders, and full restraints in the back, not just lap belts. And a front facing side seat would be awesome.

I don't like vans, so i'd be biased and say get a box. The curve of the walls kills the heck out of my back when I'm on the bench.


----------



## dmc2007 (May 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't like vans, so i'd be biased and say get a box. The curve of the walls kills the heck out of my back when I'm on the bench.



+1.  I'm curious whether this would be any better in a Sprinter, which has much straighter walls than the Fords or Chevys.  Nissan also has a van coming out, the NV-series, which a similar wall design.  It also has the front end of a pickup, which should be great for safety and crew comfort.  Rumor has it that Nissan is in talks with Ambulance manufacturers about it.


----------



## Too Old To Work (May 19, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> +1.  I'm curious whether this would be any better in a Sprinter, which has much straighter walls than the Fords or Chevys.  Nissan also has a van coming out, the NV-series, which a similar wall design.  It also has the front end of a pickup, which should be great for safety and crew comfort.  Rumor has it that Nissan is in talks with Ambulance manufacturers about it.



The NV looks like it stole some styling cues from both the Ford E series and the Sprinter. It will be interesting to see if they end up producing a variation suitable for modification into an ambulance.


----------



## jbell1955 (May 22, 2011)

I haven't worked in a rig in a while due to my health. Is front facing attendant seats something that is gaining popularity? I have seen some of the Sprinters with that feature but nothing else?


----------



## shfd739 (May 22, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> +1.  I'm curious whether this would be any better in a Sprinter, which has much straighter walls than the Fords or Chevys.  Nissan also has a van coming out, the NV-series, which a similar wall design.  It also has the front end of a pickup, which should be great for safety and crew comfort.  Rumor has it that Nissan is in talks with Ambulance manufacturers about it.



This is much better in a Sprinter. In ours I can comfortably sit against the wall with a 3 point seatbelt on.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 22, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> This is much better in a Sprinter. In ours I can comfortably sit against the wall with a 3 point seatbelt on.



Having a belt on while sitting sideways isn't really going to do a lot of good. The loading on your body is wrong in the event of a collision.


----------



## shfd739 (May 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Having a belt on while sitting sideways isn't really going to do a lot of good. The loading on your body is wrong in the event of a collision.



It won't do much good at all and I try to avoid it. Just saying that you can sit against the wall comfortably.


----------



## a.garcia_aaa (Jun 15, 2011)

*New/used Ambulance*



cruiseforever said:


> svfd21emt said:
> 
> 
> > Within the next year my department will be starting to look at new/used ambulances to replace one of the two that we have. Im just curious what your thought are on certain ambulances.
> ...


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Cupholders, and full restraints in the back, not just lap belts. And a front facing side seat would be awesome.
> 
> I don't like vans, so i'd be biased and say get a box. The curve of the walls kills the heck out of my back when I'm on the bench.



Back in the mid 80s all of our ambulances had forward facing attentant seats, but then we switched manufacturers and had to settle for ones that could swivel around if you wanted to.  It wasn't advisable though if you had a patient on board because you had limited opportunity to monitor them.  Newer ambulance designs are starting to replace the bench with a single adjustable swivel seat though.

Cup holders are an easy fix.  5 bucks at Canadian Tire or Pep Boys and you have on that you can mount anywhere in the ambulance.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd definitely recommend either a new rig or a remount on a new chassis. The box is not the worn out part (I suppose it COULD be....) but a box will last through several chassis if you treat it right. Ie, don't hit things, use a spotter while backing, good stuff like that. 

My service does all brand new/remounts. Fortunately we have had the money to buy our last three rigs outright. We are looking to remount our oldest (a 2006) on a 2010 chassis. My boss is not ready to make the switch to those dang 2011 diesels yet. Lol! 

I would for sure recommend forward facing seats. I do not know why this is not a law yet. Either forward facing or rear facing. 

Like Sasha said, van walls kill my back. And I have to add that van ceilings kill my head (and my back once I finally start trying to protect my head.) I can't even stand anywhere near all the way up, even in a box. Being a 6'2'' guy, I much prefer boxes to vans. (I actually considered getting one of those goofy looking Soviet tanker helmets when I first started after getting a few knots on my head from the O2 outlet, the bar and the IV hooks. Not to mention getting my hair pulled out by the screws that hold the dome lights in.)


----------

